# Honda HS520 question



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi all, just bought a used Honda HS520. It is my first snowblower. it started with one pull, but there’s one thing I am worry about. When the engine starts, the snow thrower operate without pulling the clutch lever, is it normal?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

That's a great machine. Remove the black side panel to access the drive belt for the idler pulley. Likely the spring or another part needs replacing or fixing. If it isn't obvious post a pic. I have the shop manual and can send you a pic of what it should look like.
Should be easy fix.
- Pete


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks Pete, let me try to look it up, is my first snowblower, hopefully I can find the location of it


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wind23 said:


> Thanks Pete, let me try to look it up, is my first snowblower, hopefully I can find the location of it


Taking that side panel is fairly easy. then take a couple pictures. if you dont see anything obviously wrong , I'm sure someone here will. I agree with the previous poster. It may be a fairly easy fix. ( famous last words )


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

there’s one screw I couldn’t turn... all rusted... this is the best picture I got... does it help?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Looks like the brake arm is engaged. Did you have auger clutch level engaged when you took the pic? The brake arm s/b engaged only when you have the clutch lever held down.

See if it is seized.


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

No, it was off...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Gimme a few min. I'm going to pull my machine out and look at it. The belt s/b slack until the clutch level is engaged. Then it pushes the tensioner pulley against the belt, making the auger spin. It shouldn't be stuck in that position.


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

Really appreciate your help


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

There are two springs—one on the cable leading into the chassis and another hooked onto the tensioner pulley kind of behind the chassis shroud. That spring may be broken or come off. Stand by and I will take a quick video and post a link.


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes, you are right, it is missing the second spring! Any idea where that spring suppose to connect to?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Looking up in shop manual now....


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Still searching manual. Is the spring hanging under it? Did you check?

Here how it should operate....


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

Nope... the second spring is missing... that’s why when I release the lever it not going back to the top position..


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Here you go...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I'll see if I can find you a part number...


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

Really appreciate your help is it 22437-V10-000?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Maybe, but from the shop manual pic that number looks to apply to the clutch cable spring and in the pic they look different sizes? Do you see that of is it just my old eyes?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Found it *Part Number:* 22437-V10-000. You're right.


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes, just found it also, the handlebar spring is 22531-V10-000
Just one more question, I find this tube hanging without connecting to anywhere, is it normal?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Found it *Part Number:* 22437-V10-000

Yes. I gave my 520 to a friend so I have a 720 now; they are almost the same but could be differences WRT engine. It is either the air hose, or I think there is an overflow for fuel. Mine has 2 tubes, one black and one clear.


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks! Hopefully just need to get the spring from Honda and it is all good to go!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Best of luck. That looks like your issue.

Cheers.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> I'll see if I can find you a part number...


is it possible for the spring to come off and fall out of the machine or it is a closed unit? wondering if spring is still in there somewhere. the end probably broke though unless it was very loose. I have a 520 also but have never opened up side yet.

oh , isee it is the outside spring that is missing. great outcome I believe if all you have to do is replace that spring.


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

Can’t find the spring anywhere... I will try to go to Honda to see if they have this part.... seems like I can’t find it online anywhere in Canada...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> is it possible for the spring to come off and fall out of the machine or it is a closed unit? wondering if spring is still in there somewhere. the end probably broke though unless it was very loose. I have a 520 also but have never opened up side yet.
> 
> oh , isee it is the outside spring that is missing. great outcome I believe if all you have to do is replace that spring.


You're right @orangputeh. It is possible for them to come off, and that should be checked for. Based on the pic of the one remaining, and the rust and salt pitting I can see on it, my money would be on it broke and fell off. 

Touch wood this fixes the issue and he has a nice machine to work on going forward. They are only worth a few bucks each, so I'd replace both as they are exposed parts on an older machine.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

wind23 said:


> Can’t find the spring anywhere... I will try to go to Honda to see if they have this part.... seems like I can’t find it online anywhere in Canada...


USA options include Lawn Mower Parts | Small Engine Parts - Jacks Small Engines and Genuine Replacement Parts | Fast Shipping | Huge Selection | eReplacement Parts

A Canadian Honda dealer that sells blowers can order for you. Not sure where you are located...


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

I am in Ottawa, hopefully they will have it in Honda dealership that sells snowblower


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wind23 said:


> I am in Ottawa, hopefully they will have it in Honda dealership that sells snowblower


google these parts #
22437-v10-000 $1.38 usd from boats.net tensioner spring
22531-v10-000 $1.82 usd from boats.net spring belt tensioner

dont see any reason why the Honda dealer wouldnt have these or order for you. if not , then google parts # and results will show sources and prices.

you can also call Honda Canada and ask them 1-888-946-6329

I suggest replacing both since one failed and the other probably will soon.


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks, I went to Honda today and ordered it, they said it will take couple of days


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Good for you. Hopefully you can wiggle that spring inside without having to take it apart much more.

Best of luck.


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

Finally got the springs, took me 30 minutes to install though... but it is all working now! Thanks again for everyone that help


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Good for you. Read up on the difference a new set of paddles/augers will make on that machine. Don't buy the 3rd party ones; they are horrible compared to OEM.

Congrats on your 520.


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

Yeah I was looking at it... it cost $150cad in Canada for the set, but only $50usd in USA...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

They are expensive I know. I go through 4+ sets per season, but I used to do more than 20 properties (now down to 13). I have tried several of the 3rd party ones, and they are a waste of money—fewer layers of rubber, poor quality stitching, etc. 

For someone just doing 150' of sidewalk, and maybe your neighbour's as well, you'll get a few years out of them, depending on your location. You can measure the gap (about 3/8" of an inch, or just larger than a paint stir stick's thickness) between the augers and the ground to know when to change. But I go by feel. It will stop throwing and start "pushing" the snow ahead of the machine when they need to be changed. A new set of augers is like night and day...they will actually pull you along the sidewalk because they contact so well. In wet snow spray them with Fluid Film so the snow doesn't stick as much.

If you are unsure post a pic here and guys will tell you if they need changing.

Best of luck.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wow. 150 CAD? I just changed mine on the 520 and they were 40 and change from boats.net OEM like Calgary recommended.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> wow. 150 CAD? I just changed mine on the 520 and they were 40 and change from boats.net OEM like Calgary recommended.


Does seem a tad rich. I think mine are 85 CND + 20 for the scrapper bar. Boats.net won't ship to us nice Canucks anymore.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> Does seem a tad rich. I think mine are 85 CND + 20 for the scrapper bar. Boats.net won't ship to us nice Canucks anymore.


Parts have skyrocketed in the last 3 months. all i got from boats is that their prices went up. no explanation. maybe CV-19 or tariffs. It's real pain because you have to pass along the price increase to others and everyone is unhappy.

now that rubber kit for the 520 is 60 USD with tax. I got mine last winter before the prices went nuts.


----------



## wind23 (Jul 5, 2020)

I found this, I think is OEM? What do you think?









Honda HS520 & HS720 Rubber Auger Kit & Scraper Blade - Mower Shop Products


Genuine Honda HS520 & HS720 Rubber Auger Kit (06720-V10-030) & Scraper Blade (76322-V10-020). Assembly 0636947512315




www.themowershop.com


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

It's tough to tell w/o seeing the profile of the augers, which is the dead giveaway. But this looks right and sounds right; the part numbers are correct. The fact that they mention the nuts are not included makes me think it is authentic...the Honda kits do not include them either (which I always found odd). An email to the company would clarify for sure.

I've got hundreds of those darn bolts now LOL.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> It's tough to tell w/o seeing the profile of the augers, which is the dead giveaway. But this looks right and sounds right; the part numbers are correct. The fact that they mention the nuts are not included makes me think it is authentic...the Honda kits do not include them either (which I always found odd). An email to the company would clarify for sure.
> 
> I've got hundreds of those darn bolts now LOL.


I found a pretty nice 520 with electric start. not sure if paddles need replacing. what is the best way to tell? when running are they supposed to scrape the ground? these dont. I replaced the paddles on my other 520 and measured the new with the old and they were exactly the same width but I noticed a nice improvement with the new paddles. so dont understand.
These paddles on the 520 I just got dont seem to be worn much. thinking of replacing anyway to have a good back up.

thanks in advance.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

They shouldn't touch the ground when the machine is standing upright, only when you tilt it to blow snow. That's what engages the handles and that's what pulls the machine along the pavement (Honda refers to it as semi-propelled). A distance slightly larger than a paint stick (about 3/8") between the paddles and the sidewalk means they are fine. Anything greater means change them. By "width" I am assuming you don't mean thickness—that's not as important. The paddles will fray and leave a trailing flap of thin material when they are worn. The longer the flap, the more they are worn. On OEM models I seem to recall the trailing flap can get to almost 1/2". On cheaper paddles it falls off sooner and doesn't get as long. However, the type of surface you blow on affects how soon this trailing flap falls off. Broomed concrete will make the fray fall off earlier than unbroomed concrete (like a garage floor). This is why changing your paddles based on the length of the trailing frap leads to inconsistent results.

Having said all this the best test I know you can do even in the summer: 1) start up the machine in your shop or driveway (as long as it is level); 2) engage the augers and tilt it like you are going to blow some snow. If the machine pulls you along behind it slightly (you need to walk quickly to keep up with it), the augers are still OK. Brand new augers will almost pull the machine out of your hands if you are not expecting it. Don't do this for too long as warm augers in the summer on concrete will wear them prematurely.

In the winter you'll know it is time to change when one or more things happen/don't happen. 1) In powdery snow, the machine will just "push" the snow ahead of it; it won't go into the discharge at all. It will remain in a pile in front of the machine; 2) In wet snow it will clog ALL the time; 3) it will shoot the snow a MUCH shorter distance than you expect or remember; 4) the machine doesn't seem to pull you anymore...you seem to have to "push" it around when it is tilted to blow snow.

If any of these tips don't work for you, post a pic of the paddles and I'll look at it. But the summer trick of engaging the augers and ensuring that it pulls you forward noticeably is the most reliable.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> They shouldn't touch the ground when the machine is standing upright, only when you tilt it to blow snow. That's what engages the handles and that's what pulls the machine along the pavement (Honda refers to it as semi-propelled). A distance slightly larger than a paint stick (about 3/8") between the paddles and the sidewalk means they are fine. Anything greater means change them. By "width" I am assuming you don't mean thickness—that's not as important. The paddles will fray and leave a trailing flap of thin material when they are worn. The longer the flap, the more they are worn. On OEM models I seem to recall the trailing flap can get to almost 1/2". On cheaper paddles it falls off sooner and doesn't get as long. However, the type of surface you blow on affects how soon this trailing flap falls off. Broomed concrete will make the fray fall off earlier than unbroomed concrete (like a garage floor). This is why changing your paddles based on the length of the trailing frap leads to inconsistent results.
> 
> Having said all this the best test I know you can do even in the summer: 1) start up the machine in your shop or driveway (as long as it is level); 2) engage the augers and tilt it like you are going to blow some snow. If the machine pulls you along behind it slightly (you need to walk quickly to keep up with it), the augers are still OK. Brand new augers will almost pull the machine out of your hands if you are not expecting it. Don't do this for too long as warm augers in the summer on concrete will wear them prematurely.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> They shouldn't touch the ground when the machine is standing upright, only when you tilt it to blow snow. That's what engages the handles and that's what pulls the machine along the pavement (Honda refers to it as semi-propelled). A distance slightly larger than a paint stick (about 3/8") between the paddles and the sidewalk means they are fine. Anything greater means change them. By "width" I am assuming you don't mean thickness—that's not as important. The paddles will fray and leave a trailing flap of thin material when they are worn. The longer the flap, the more they are worn. On OEM models I seem to recall the trailing flap can get to almost 1/2". On cheaper paddles it falls off sooner and doesn't get as long. However, the type of surface you blow on affects how soon this trailing flap falls off. Broomed concrete will make the fray fall off earlier than unbroomed concrete (like a garage floor). This is why changing your paddles based on the length of the trailing frap leads to inconsistent results.
> 
> Having said all this the best test I know you can do even in the summer: 1) start up the machine in your shop or driveway (as long as it is level); 2) engage the augers and tilt it like you are going to blow some snow. If the machine pulls you along behind it slightly (you need to walk quickly to keep up with it), the augers are still OK. Brand new augers will almost pull the machine out of your hands if you are not expecting it. Don't do this for too long as warm augers in the summer on concrete will wear them prematurely.
> 
> ...


I think I need new paddles. should have asked about the scraper bar. it seems to be too down. On regular Honda's I adjust about 1/4 inch out. this bar is twice that. tomorrow I'll readjust bar if you think 1/2 inch is too much for scraper. I just don't have hardly any experience with Honda single stages. They are very rare here.

I put the blower on my garage floor, started it and used paddles and nothing. even tipping , nothing. but they really dont show any wear. no flap exposed on the back side. I have seen that on others . so may try adjusting scraper bar down tomorrow and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

OK. Odd that there is NO contact. The scrapper bar isn't adjustable. It just seats in place and you will feel it when it seats. If the scrapper bar is too far out it's because it is not installed properly and it could be prevent the augers from contacting the ground properly.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> OK. Odd that there is NO contact. The scrapper bar isn't adjustable. It just seats in place and you will feel it when it seats. If the scrapper bar is too far out it's because it is not installed properly and it could be prevent the augers from contacting the ground properly.


What the heck. I went ahead and ordered a new set of OEM paddles and belt. She'll be like a new machine when done. It's a 520 ( with electric start ) and I love the one I used last year for the first winter I ever used a single stage. Totally sold on single stages. Use them more than anything and only bring out the old 80 if i get a foot or more and for the icy berm.

really appreciate your help and advice on this.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah, we're in the same club now. I made fun of single stages 20 yrs. ago but they are my go-to machines now. Last year I didn't even pull out my two stage HSS724 tracked beast. At least in Calgary, the 520 or 720 single stage does the job 90% of the time. Plus, once you get acquainted with them they are pretty easy to fix and maintain. Best of luck


----------



## Pars (3 d ago)

Thanks for this thread, as it solved my exact problem with the missing spring! Fixed now.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Pars said:


> Thanks for this thread, as it solved my exact problem with the missing spring! Fixed now.


Thanks for using search function.....you're one in a million.


----------

